# NAS et Apple TV



## MAR69 (13 Mai 2011)

Rebonjour,

j'aimerai savoir si je peux délocaliser ma bibliothèque itunes sur un NAS afin d'y accéder à partir d'autres ordinateurs mais surtout de mon apple TV de première génération.

Cordialement


----------



## olaf1966 (14 Mai 2011)

Par ici?


----------



## MAR69 (18 Mai 2011)

j'ai quand même l'impression que le mélange des genres n'est pas optimal : mélanger des NAS et des ATV 1 et 2 , n'a pas l'air hyperfluide. L'intérêt d'un nas est de pouvoir fonctionner seul sans allumer son ordinateur. où est l'intérêt finalement ?  autant tout avoir en apple. d'autant que le protocole DNLA n'a pas l'air de donner entiere satisfaction selon les constructeur de TV. Concernant e prix j'ai l'impression que je vais faire des économies : NAS avec 2 DD vs 2 ATV (dont 1 dejà acheté).

J'ai l'immense chance de pouvoir avoir un réseau filaire ethernet et d'avoir plusieurs lieux d'écoute de musique et de visualisation de films. je possede un imac et un ATV 1

Plusieurs choix s'offre à moi :

- Je rajoute autant d'ATV que de lieu d'écoute . en pratique 1 seul . J'allume mon imac. Je sauvegarde habituellement celui-ci sur un DD externe via Time machine. Avec les télécommandes sur iphone je dois pouvoir gérer les lieux d'écoute.

- J'achète un NAS. Je délocalise ma bibliothèque dessus. Je démarre aussi mon imac.  mon NAS se fait des sauvegarde en miroir et puis me coute plus cher... Finalement je ne vois plus l'intérêt. Est ce que le protocole DNLA est capable de lire un fichier (musique , video et photo)  à travers la bibliothèque itunes ? Je ne pense pas.. 

- autre idée : on me parle du système sonos qui à l'aire très sympa mais qui ne concerne que la musique et surtout qui est beaucoup plus cher qu'un ATV. Si quelqu'un à l'expérience du sonos vs l'ATV merci de me faire signe.


@+


----------



## Shurikn (18 Mai 2011)

Mélanger un NAS et l'apple TV avec XBMC fonctionne à merveille pour la vidéo. En ce qui concerne le son je te conseil une/des squeeze box de logitech, c'est le top! Compatible avec les NAS Synology. Tu peux la contrôler via un smartphone (android et IOS), via un navigateur web et tu peux paramétrer un son différent sur chaque squeeze box ou au contraire tout synchroniser et avoir le même son dans toutes tes pièces.

J'ai acheté la squeeze box Boom pour la terrasse et c'est le pied! Scan auto de ta bibliothèque sur le NAS, fonctionne en wi-fi et ethernet! 

Bref je te laisse jeter un oeil mais un NAS c'est l'essentiel dans un réseau centralisé!

Accès en tout temps à toutes tes données depuis n'importe ou!

Et sans oublier que sur les NAS Synology tu as des sorties USB ou tu peux relier une clé usb audio et sortir avec du jack ou du numérique. Tu peux ainsi commander toute ta bliblio musicale (DS Audio) à partir d'un smartphone ou depuis un browser comme pour la squeeze box!

Ne pas oublier qu'un NAS 2 baies consomme en moyenne 4 à 5 fois moins qu'un ordinateur et certain permettent l'hibernation qui fait chutter la consommation de moitié (les DD doivent aussi être compatible) et ainsi rester à disposition 24/24.

++ §hu


----------



## Giulietta26 (21 Mai 2011)

Bonjour Shurikn,

Je vois dans ta signature que tu as un DS211+, c'est exactement le modèle que je compte acheter dès que j'aurais reçu ma freebox V6 (pour le moment j'ai la V5). J'ai aussi une ATV2 qui vient tout juste de passer à Plex grâce au site ATV2.fr.

A priori Plex (est ce que je me trompe?) ne serait pas super adapté pour aller choper des médias (mkv et m4a) sur un NAS.

Que conseilles tu (installation de soft sur le NAS, soft sur l'ATV2) dans le cas d'un NAS Syno DS211+ qui sera relier à la Freebox V6 Server en Ethernet, et un ATV2 qui lui fonctionnera en Wifi par rapport à la freebox server.

Merci par avance.


----------



## stéphane33 (21 Mai 2011)

J'ai aussi pensé à cette configuration : 

NAS Synology pour stocker la bibliothèque iTunes média.
Avantages :

-Lecture directe des fichiers depuis un téléviseur DLNA en réseau (efficacité aléatoire suivant les modèles)

-Centraliser ses données

La question qui se pose c'est la vitesse de transfert des médias sur iTunes :

Celui ci va chercher sa bibliothèque sur le serveur : plus lent qu'un disque dur en firewire ou usb.

L'Apple tv (qui procède à la lecture des médias sur itunes) sera d'autant moins réactive.

Voilà, je me dis que cette configuration a bien des avantages mais manque de vitesse pour les médias vidéos.


----------



## olaf1966 (21 Mai 2011)

Le Synology 211+ a une vitesse de lecture de 108 Mo/s ce qui est déjà intéressant:

Caractéristiques constructeur

Pour des performances supérieures, les prix risquent de flamber


----------



## stéphane33 (21 Mai 2011)

Je possède un 110j un peu moins rapide en effet...


----------



## Shurikn (23 Mai 2011)

Je n'utilise pas Itunes pour ma bibliothèque vidéo, trop lourd et contraignant à mon goût. Mon but était/est de ripper ou télécharger des films de manière centralisée (NAS) et de pouvoir les lire aussitôt sans devoir les remanier/ré-encoder sur mes TV ou Ordi. 

Et je trouve l'association Apple TV (jailbreakée) et NAS Synology juste génial! Je ne peux que te le conseiller. Bref je ne suis pas la pour te/vous convaincre du système  !

Donc pour résumé: aucun logiciel à installer sur le Syno. En revanche je te conseil le jailbreak avec l'installation de NitoTV (via Greenpoison) et d'installer le lecteur multimédia tant connu et réputé du monde Linux XBMC! C'est une usine à gaz à configuré (pire qu'Itunes... si si hihi) mais une fois pris en main c'est le pied géant! 

L'appleTV est en Wifi et pointe directement sur le NAS. Je peux lire des .mkv en 1080p sans aucunes saccades (sauf 1 qui me pose problème, sur une douzaine, certainement un problème à l'encodage). Tous mes films en 720p passent également sans problème et les divx également. Le truc génial, à chaque démarrage il scan les répertoires partagés et ajoute automatiquement les nouveaux films en téléchargeant les pochettes, informations, scraper, etc... Encore mieux qu'un vidéo clubs  !

Itunes sur mon Mac Mini pointe sur le Synology également, aucun fichier en local! Pour ajouter une pochette d'album (en dur, il va donc ajouter l'image dans chaque MP3) c'est un peu plus lent qu'en local. Egalement lorsqu'on ajoute tous les zic la première fois mais après, y a quasiment aucune latence, pour pas dire aucune. C'est presque instantané pour la lecture. Le Synology embarque un lecteur Audio (DS Audio) et permet de relier directement des enceintes sur le Syno, du coup tu commandes ta zic depuis le Syno et pas besoin d'allumer ton ordi. L'appli est présente sur Iphone/Android, donc tu arrives chez toi et hop tu lance la zic que tu veux dans toutes ta maison  ! 

Avec plaisir si tu des questions ou autres, je suis à dispo.

Et en dehors de la partie film, le Syno est juste LA Solution pour centralisé ces données et y avoir accès en tout temps depuis n'importe ou. L'interface est très simple et intuitive, je ne peux que le conseiller.

++ §hu


----------



## Giulietta26 (23 Mai 2011)

Bonjour Shurikn, merci pour ta réponse, je vois que tu cites le Jailbreak via Greenpoison puis NitoTV et XBMC.

Je l'ai fait par seasonpass, et j'ai également trouvé un Tuto sur Macgeek13 pour installer directement XBMC. As tu une contrindication à ce sujet? Me conseilles tu de virer Plex?

Faut il installer XBMC sur le disque du Syno?

Au fait quel format emploie tu pour les disques? Es tu en Raid 0, 1, JBOD, hybrid raid?
Peut on partitionner un ou les 2 disques?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h40 ----------

Et dernière question, es tu passé en IP Statique pour ton réseau local?


----------



## Shurikn (23 Mai 2011)

Hello,

On va reprendre dans l'ordre  

Je pense qu'une fois que XBMC est installé, que ce soit par Plex ou NitoTV c'est la même application installée. Mais via NitoTV tu as une mise à jour à installer (update geone) pour un bug dans XBMC donc je sais pas si elle est dispo aussi depuis Plex. Ensuite depuis NitoTV il y a d'autres add-ons qui sont bien sympa, du style: bloquer les màj IOS, Rowmote (pour prendre le contrôle depuis Iphone/Android), etc...

XBMC accède aux fichiers du Syno par le protocole "SMB", il n'y  a rien à installer sur le Syno, ce sont de simples partages réseaux, il ne fait que mettre à disposition ses fichiers sur le réseau.

System de fichier ext4 en mode Hybrid Raid SHR, c'est le mode proposé par défaut sur le Syno. Après tu peux manier tes disques comme tu le souhaites.

Si tu ne prends pas un pack avec les DD fourni, choisis en qui ont la fonction hibernation. Idéalement les WD Caviar Green qui tournent à 7'200T/min en cas de besoin et 5'400t/min si l'activité ne demande pas d'aller plus vite. Idéale au niveau consommation/perf.

Le Syno est en IP Fixe (LAN), c'est presque obligé. Tu peux utiliser le nom Wins mais je te le dé-conseils. Le reste est en DHCP.

++ §hu


----------



## Vladimok (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un NAS DS211, connecter à une borne airport EXTREME.
Peut-on connecter une Apple TV sur la borne airport EXTREME pour lire des films et musique stocker sur le NAS ?
Merci


----------



## JoeBahr (15 Juillet 2013)

Salut Shurikn, 

je cherche vraiment a finaliser mon xbmc comme tu l'indiques mais je n'arrive pas a trouver d'aide sur ce sujet. je crois qu'ils appelle ca les fanant dans xbmc. 




Shurikn a dit:


> il scan les répertoires partagés et ajoute automatiquement les nouveaux films en téléchargeant les pochettes, informations, scraper, etc... Encore mieux qu'un vidéo clubs  !
> ++ §hu





Aurais tu le temps de me donner quelques tips pour m'aider à faire ceci  ? 
Aurais tu des sites de how-to ? 

Cdt,
JoeBahr


----------



## Herugul (17 Août 2013)

Sans passer par xbmc, si vous avez un iDevice, il vous suffit d'y installer l'application Synology DS Vidéo. Il faut au préalable installer le paquet serveur multimédia sur le nas. Toute votre bibliothèque sera indexée et l'appli côté serveur récupérera toutes les infos concernant vos films. Ensuite, avec l'iDevice lancez le film puis balancez le sur la TV avec AirPlay.

Vous trouverez peut être des infos utiles sur cette page


----------

